# Have we been fighting the wrong wars? Our domestic enemies grow stronger



## Rapid (Jun 23, 2020)

Let me just preface this by saying that if you've never watched the video linked below, and you're interested in what's going on in the world right now, it should be mandatory viewing. There's also a longer version out there, but this one is fine.







My gripe is that we seem to have all been fighting wars thousands of miles abroad, when the _real _threat to Western countries, Western ideals, freedom of speech, even freedom of _opinion_, etc, was fostered from within our very own countries over the past few decades. Domestic enemies are consolidating more and more power. Our media, our corporations, our schools, etc, are all intoxicated by a "progressive" philosophy fuelled by what I can only describe as "Western guilt". The fact that this correlates with our countries becoming far more gynocentric is no coincidence, but that's a whole other subject. Weak men lead to even weaker societies.

In this clown world, it is politically acceptable (if we go by the current Overton Window) for every media apparatus to openly advocate for:

*1) Instantly throwing the police under the bus, if they hurt or kill a 'minority'*
Regardless of whether the use of force was justified or not. Refer to the Rayshard Brooks shooting as a recent example. Notice how there's never the same outrage in genuine cases of police brutality where the victim is white (Tony Timpa). It just doesn't generate enough outrage and there's no angle to sensationalise it, because white people have been conditioned to believe that they are privileged and that they are oppressors, not victims.

*2) Dismantling the justice system (defunding the police, getting rid of the courts)*
The absolute mongoloids loitering in the CHAZ/CHOP in Seattle are a perfect example. Their ideals are a pipe dream (as evidenced by the fact that the CHOP is now being closed down, following multiple murders, rapes, etc), but the scary thing is these people will never learn and will continue pushing for more of this.

*3) Tearing down history*
First come the statues, then come the books. Though the scarier thing is how easy it is for people to be fired these days for having the "wrong" opinion (as dictated by mainstream media) on this or any other topic related to the culture war. Give it enough time, and I'm sure you'll see that they'll even find a way to make supporting the constitution a 'regressive ideology that needs abolishing'. Another decade or two, maybe.

*4) Generating support for looters and rioters*
The media does its damn best to portray these people as "peaceful protesters"; same goes with terrorists, who are always just victims, people with "mental health issues", "isolated cases", etc. Unless they're a white supremacist, in which case the tune suddenly changes to blaming their actions on 'a massive systemic problem' that all white people are responsible for. Now -- coming back to the recent disorder we've seen around the world -- it's true that the majority of protesters are peaceful (though completely misguided), but it's borderline treasonous to actively cover up the fact that there are very dangerous elements within their ranks, too.


It's no coincidence that these events always seem to pop off simultaneously around multiple Western countries, just like clockwork. Even in countries like the UK, where I guarantee you there is zero fucking "systemic problem" with police brutality or racism. Please do note how these movements largely occur in affluent Western countries though. Rarely in the countries where there's _actual _systemic racism. Funny that. Organisations such as Antifi and BLM are funded to the tune of hundreds of millions of dollars. All things considered though, useful idiots are pretty cheap and effective compared to other means of destabilising countries, which could run into the billions and billions of dollars.

We know that these 'identity politics' movements aren't organic, so the question is who profits from their results? Russia? China? Maybe politically, but ask yourself who _really _profits from it, financially. The money leads back to the people who own the banks and the mega, multinational corporations. Moving on to just a theory of mine -- take a look at major recessions, depressions, financial bubble bursts, etc on a timeline. I think this is all just the latest link in a very long chain (going back a good couple hundred years at least) which involves key financial players crashing world economies before buying up everything they didn't already own for dirt cheap. Every time this has happened, they've been able to consolidate their power, recover, and become bigger and stronger, with less competitors. People have always bailed out banks and corporations which are "too big to fail", but it never really happens the other way round in times of need.

Western citizens have been putting their lives on the line for their countries, fighting other people's wars abroad, when jack shit has been done by their governments to fight the culture wars back home. And why would our governments do that, when they've all been bought out, influenced and lobbied to hell and back by the same people causing the problems. My fear is that we're losing our nations in front of our very own eyes, and soon there will be no country left for patriots. It's fast becoming normal to call someone a racist if they love their own nation and aren't willing to constantly apologise for every little thing their ancestors did. Unless you're a minority of course, in which case go ahead and celebrate "black excellence". The double standards are real. And I don't really know where we go from here without radical political change.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 23, 2020)

I don't know about you, but I don't need my *ice cream* trying to push propaganda. One of many examples of mega corporations pushing and promoting divisive agendas through everyday products, which no one fucking asked for.

*Ben & Jerry's calls on Americans to defund the police in Juneteenth message*
Ben & Jerry's calls on Americans to defund the police in Juneteenth message


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 23, 2020)

It's pretty clear that we're seeing the results of a multi-decade marxist infiltration of our education system.


----------



## Florida173 (Jun 23, 2020)

Rapid said:


> I don't know about you, but I don't need my *ice cream* trying to push propaganda. One of many examples of mega corporations pushing and promoting divisive agendas through everyday products, which no one fucking asked for.
> 
> *Ben & Jerry's calls on Americans to defund the police in Juneteenth message*
> Ben & Jerry's calls on Americans to defund the police in Juneteenth message



Your ice cream has been a subsidary of a Unilever since 2000. Ben & Jerry sold out 20 years ago


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 23, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> It's pretty clear that we're seeing the results of a multi-decade marxist infiltration of our education system.



and not _just_ education, but media, entertainments, news.  But yeah, it starts in education... you don't see too many 30-somethings have a complete, 180-degree change of heart on most thing.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 23, 2020)

Florida173 said:


> Your ice cream has been a subsidary of a Unilever since 2000. Ben & Jerry sold out 20 years ago



Exactly. Most people don't even realise all the biggest brands are owned by the same handful of mega corporations (themselves all owned/financed by a few banks). The power they wield is unreal, and it only grows larger.


----------



## Cookie_ (Jun 23, 2020)

Very well written @Rapid

There's a statement Jordan Peterson made on a podcast once ( probably JRE) where he talks about what he thinks leads to societal breakdown like this. I'm paraphrasing this a lot, FYI.

Essentially, if the disconnect between those at the top of the society and those at the bottom of the society grows larger, the bottom will begin to revolt and demand change. If those at the top don't make the society more egalitarian, then the bottom will become more galvanized. Eventually, without concessions the bottom will rise up against the top, and (because they have numbers) either browbeat the top into making concessions, or completely change society and place themselves atop of the new social order.

A vast majority of Western countries have slowly migrated from Democratic Capitalism to Democratic Corporatism. They did that because of the walmarts and McDonalds of the world can make the max amount of profit, why not support that?

Never mind that these companies often cost taxpayers billions of dollars in welfare for their underpaid workers, profit is all that matters, right?

When people look at how much the cost of college, healthcare, living, etc has increased in relation to general wage and standard of living stagnation, these other political options begin to look real appealing.

Doesn't matter if these changes erode the country as we know it, because then they'll be on top for once.

ETA: This is why I was a big fan of Andrew Yang wanting to change how we measure a country's success. GDP is an awful measure of anything other than economic power. His American Scorecard was a pretty interesting concept


----------



## Rapid (Jun 24, 2020)

Shit like this makes my blood boil.

We've been so very busy "defending our freedom" by fighting foreign wars which seem to have only really benefited certain other 'allied' countries. So busy that in the meantime, not a single shot or word of anger has been fired at the real, clear and present threats to our "freedoms"...

It makes a mockery of everything patriots have sacrificed, and continue to sacrifice, in these wars. We've been stabbed in the back, and now they're not even afraid to start stabbing us in the front as well.


----------



## Cookie_ (Jun 24, 2020)

Rapid said:


> Shit like this makes my blood boil.
> 
> We've been so very busy "defending our freedom" by fighting foreign wars which seem to have only really benefited certain other 'allied' countries. So busy that in the meantime, not a single shot or word of anger has been fired at the real, clear and present threats to our "freedoms"...
> 
> It makes a mockery of everything patriots have sacrificed, and continue to sacrifice, in these wars. We've been stabbed in the back, and now they're not even afraid to start stabbing us in the front as well.



Like for the words, hate for the image.

I think it was @RackMaster who shared a recent JRE podcast with Bret Weinstein. 

Bret made an interesting point that what scares him about this current social movement is that it is essentially leaderless. While there might be some particular leaders in certain cities or cells, overall it's designed to be decentralized almost completely.

This has two downfalls; it keeps the individuals in the movement from feeling as if they will have any negative outcomes from their endorsement or silence on such actions, and allows agitators(within or outside the movement) to perpetrate these acts freely.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 25, 2020)

I didn't support BLM the organization before, and if you think they've been a good actor in this whole thing.  Perhaps it's time to open some eyes. 

Black Lives Matter co-founder describes herself as ‘trained Marxist’


----------



## Rapid (Jun 28, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> I didn't support BLM the organization before, and if you think they've been a good actor in this whole thing.  Perhaps it's time to open some eyes.
> 
> Black Lives Matter co-founder describes herself as ‘trained Marxist’



It was co-opted by Marxists years ago. The title of the video below is incorrect -- Chaziel Sunz was never a member of BLM, but he was close enough to see what went on in that organisation at the point at which they were being manipulated.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 28, 2020)

BLM is also Anti-Israel, at least its UK-Arm.  I understand there is a very thin sand bar in the world where you can be anti-Israel and not be a anti-semitic.

But I'm pretty sure, just my gut, tells me they are not pro-jew. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277177624884850689


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 6, 2020)

The assets of one of the worlds biggest purveyors of entertainment and culture.



Spoiler: Disney











Provided link as the image is really really big and you'll need to use the zoom and to traverse key function to navigate it.
https://www.cartoonbrew.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/04/everythingdisneyowns_b.jpg


----------



## Kaldak (Jul 6, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> The assets of one of the worlds biggest purveyors of entertainment and culture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn. With that portfolio, I half expected my name to be on there.


----------



## Board and Seize (Jul 6, 2020)

Hate for Disney, not for you @R.Caerbannog. 

FUCK Disney, right in the goatass.  Fuck them for perverting our (admittedly already crappy) system of IP with their perpetual copyrights.  Fuck them for everything they did to Star Wars.  I wish the rioters would burn their holdings to the ground.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Kaldak (Jul 6, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> View attachment 34799



Almost as cute as my former pups.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 6, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> Damn. With that portfolio, I half expected my name to be on there.


Scary, isn't it?



Board and Seize said:


> Hate for Disney, not for you @R.Caerbannog.
> 
> FUCK Disney, right in the goatass.  Fuck them for perverting our (admittedly already crappy) system of IP with their perpetual copyrights.  Fuck them for everything they did to Star Wars.  I wish the rioters would burn their holdings to the ground.


The screwed up thing is they're helping embolden the rioters. Guess who they just signed up for a docuseries on social injustice and police brutality?
Colin Kaepernick Signs With Disney to Produce Docuseries Showcase His Life as an Activist

Disney has become a major disseminator of culture. Too bad it's been taken over by Marxist ideologues. The SJW BS of the Star Wars franchise is a good example of this.


----------



## Florida173 (Jul 6, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Disney has become a major disseminator of culture. Too bad it's been taken over by Marxist ideologues. The SJW BS of the Star Wars franchise is a good example of this.



You've seen the rumors that they are going to just retcon the whole Last Jedi away.. basically just use the Clone Wars plot device of an alternate universe or something. I think that would be great.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 6, 2020)

Clay Travis on Why This Kaepernick thing is good for him.  He's actually a Democrat, worked on Al Gore's campaign.  But has a great sports morning show. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280335732775596038
How ESPN is being really stupid. 

ESPN is Moving Backward, Alienating Sports Fans With Every Move

This plays into what Disney owns.  But the data LITERALLY told these people that politics is bad, they went through three years of climbing out of ratings holes, and now they're diving back in.


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 7, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> The assets of one of the worlds biggest purveyors of entertainment and culture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But they still don't own the Ocho, so there's hope...


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jul 7, 2020)

The country is steadily imploding. It's like the failed ideologies from the 60's all over again...

Howard Stern said it best!

Wake Up People!


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 7, 2020)

To backtrack a bit, Disney's ideological shift and their ownership of a large part of our entertainment/information networks is a symptom of a larger cancer eating away at us. It's not just Disney either... Google, Amazon, Microsoft, Walmart, Facebook, Unilever, YouTube, Xbox, etc, have all been using their considerable influence to destabilize our society.

In the video @Rapid posted, Bezmenov states the danger of an information apparatus that as been co-opted by subversive interests. So when you have major corporate players, that rely on literal slave labor, vilifying Western values and their populations something is terribly wrong. Especially when those parroting Marxist lies control our information apparatus.

Whether it's Disney making illogical moves with franchises (Star Wars, Marvel) or deifying racial bigots like Kaepernick (ESPN debacle), what we're seeing is just a small part of a whole.

(Spoiler tab contains links to the hypocrisy shown by these corporate players)


Spoiler



Companies virtue signaling about BLM movement and the supposed tyranny of the Western culture:
These are the brands giving money to the Black Lives Matter Movement

Google:
Google's data collection is hard to escape, study claims
Google Refuses To Assist U.S. Military, Bends Over For China's Censors

Companies like Nike, Walmart, Amazon, Microsoft, etc using slave labor:
You buy a purse at Walmart. There’s a note inside from a "Chinese prisoner." Now what?
Study Links Nike, Adidas And Apple To Forced Uighur Labor
Study: Nike, Apple, BMW Among 83 Brands Using Uyghur Slave Labor
https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...ddf5f4-57b2-11ea-8efd-0f904bdd8057_story.html


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 7, 2020)

Huh?  Ilhan, resign.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280563844843098112


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 7, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Huh?  Ilhan, resign.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280563844843098112


I would act surprised but I live here, so I'm not.  These are the officials elected to represent to us...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280624444491182080
😪


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 9, 2020)

Yuri Bezmenov lecture. Note Yuri's observations on media, education, and other subversive groups. The man was damn near prophetic.






(Link is to highest quality version I could find.)


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 9, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Huh?  Ilhan, resign.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280563844843098112


This video has been edited.  Here's what she said, in the correct order



> “We can’t stop at criminal justice reform or policing reform. We are not merely fighting to tear down the systems of oppression in the criminal justice system,” she said. “We are fighting to tear down systems of oppression that exist in housing, in education, in health care, in employment, in the air we breathe.”
> 
> “We must recognise that these systems of oppression are linked. As long as our economy and political systems prioritise profit without considering who is profiting, who is being shut out, we will perpetuate this inequality,” she said. “So we cannot stop at the criminal justice system. We must begin the work of dismantling the whole system of oppression wherever we find it.”



You can see the hear the full quote here, starting at 1:46


----------



## AWP (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm onboard with change. "Dismantling" isn't change, it's destruction.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 10, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> This video has been edited.  Here's what she said, in the correct order
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the hear the full quote here, starting at 1:46


I guess I still don't understand your point.  She's calling for the dismantling of our way of life.  You know, she fled here from Somalia, a place that doesn't exactly promote freedom.  So to dismantle the system and put in its place what?


----------



## 81FO (Jul 10, 2020)

I am reminded of a book I read in high school, back when pro USofA Civics was taught. It seems worth mentioning given current events. I still have that book ....

As societies become more comfortable, "soft",  or leisurely, convictions for self-relience are less strident. Society prefers to maintain their leisure, in that desire it acquiesces its freedom to a false belief that the government will preserve it, that it can preserve it .... the globalists have been subverting our Republic since POTUS 41 uttered those words "we will usher in a "new world order" ..." The socialists/marxists, anarchists/black flag/antifa, black lives matter, are the useful idiots i.e. insurrectionists who will be exterminated, a repeat of the Röhm Purge. All the while the so called "silent majority" stays silent!! I call BS, Silence with No Action is to acquiesce , conversely , Silence with Action is to Reject or Repel !!!

I fear this is only the beginning of worse things to come. I pray I am wrong.


----------



## Lefty375 (Jul 10, 2020)

81FO said:


> View attachment 34828
> 
> I am reminded of a book I read in high school, back when pro USofA Civics was taught. It seems worth mentioning given current events. I still have that book ....
> 
> ...



Are you calling for the extermination of people in social movements who protest with/for BLM?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 10, 2020)

“Hard times create strong men. Strong men create good times. Good times create weak men. And, weak men create hard times.”


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 10, 2020)

Has the US become the new Rome? I just don't know....I am glad I have not been on patrol since 2006....this seems like the perfect storm for social unrest. Crazy times....I need a vacation.


----------



## AWP (Jul 10, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> Has the US become the new Rome? I just don't know....I am glad I have not been on patrol since 2006....this seems like the perfect storm for social unrest. Crazy times....I need a vacation.



Every powerful nation is a "new Rome" even before there was a Roman empire. Our reckoning may be at hand, no telling.

Nations, civilizations, and empires fall. The only question is how long they survived.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 10, 2020)

True, I was hoping it didn’t happen in my lifetime.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 11, 2020)

Eh... the Marxists infecting our nation act the way they do because they have top cover from sympathetic stooges in govt and various DA offices. Take away the Marxists political support, disappear a few of their leaders, let citizens treat them like the vermin they are, and bingo bango problem solved.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 12, 2020)

Well Jeff [Bezos], can't say I'm surprised that they're biting back at you.  You're the idiot that has supported candidates that actually don't align with your goals.  Maybe it's time to have a think and support politicians that you actually should be aligning with.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280578930060128256


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 13, 2020)

Another shining example from our MSM information apparatus. With "friends" like these who needs enemies?


Spoiler: Screenshot








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282259909032189952


----------



## Florida173 (Jul 13, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Another shining example from our MSM information apparatus. With "friends" like these who needs enemies?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshot
> ...



Got into a debate about this when someone who hates the POTUS posted it on their facebook. USA Today wrote that tweet with complete malice knowing that most of the people that would believe that are already low information voters with TDS. 

For those that don't know. The actual fact check is “claims that the campaign has come under criticism for.” So yeah.. Some one claimed the eagle is similar to those that the Nazis used is True.


----------



## GOTWA (Jul 13, 2020)

I'm ready to skip ahead to November to figure out how this shit show really starts.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 13, 2020)

Lefty375 said:


> Are you calling for the extermination of people in social movements who protest with/for BLM?


I'd be fine with stripping them of their citizenship and giving them a one way ticket to a communist hellhole. They're useful idiots and Marxists. If they're not going to abide by the social contract, regarding the rule of law, they don't merit those protections.



Florida173 said:


> Got into a debate about this when someone who hates the POTUS posted it on their facebook. USA Today wrote that tweet with complete malice knowing that most of the people that would believe that are already low information voters with TDS.
> 
> For those that don't know. The actual fact check is “claims that the campaign has come under criticism for.” So yeah.. Some one claimed the eagle is similar to those that the Nazis used is True.


Dude! Yep, it's pretty uncanny how information is being so obviously twisted and then presented as fact. The implicit message of Nazism and Trump being tied together is insane considering it's coming out of a major US Media Network. 

It's eye opening to see how subversives have taken control of our information sources.


----------



## Florida173 (Jul 13, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Dude! Yep, it's pretty uncanny how information is being so obviously twisted and then presented as fact. The implicit message of Nazism and Trump being tied together is insane considering it's coming out of a major US Media Network.
> 
> It's eye opening to see how subversives have taken control of our information sources.



I expect it from mother jones and daily KOS, but I expect more from USA Today


----------



## Steve1839 (Jul 13, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Another shining example from our MSM information apparatus. With "friends" like these who needs enemies?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshot
> ...


Looks more like the eagle from the National Recovery Administration of the FDR era....


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 13, 2020)

GOTWA said:


> I'm ready to skip ahead to November to figure out how this shit show really starts.


Cut off the Marxists funding, round up their backers, and the problem will fizzle out. Only problem is rooting out the various subversives that have ensconced themselves in every nook and cranny of our political, security, and information apparatuses.



Florida173 said:


> I expect it from mother jones and daily KOS, but I expect more from USA Today


The entirety of the MSM is in on it. It's easier to trust no one.



Steve1839 said:


> Looks more like the eagle from the National Recovery Administration of the FDR era....


What you did there... .


----------



## 81FO (Jul 13, 2020)

Lefty375 said:


> Are you calling for the extermination of people in social movements who protest with/for BLM?



I'm NOT calling for the extermination of anyone. Simply restating what Yuri Bezmenov said in the video clip of his 1984 interview, posted in the OP. My understanding is BLM has the unspoken "too", to be included in the statement. It is implied that no race is superior to another. As I see it, the BLM cause is noble in its sentiment, but unfortunately was founded by admitted marxists. Those founders have allowed anarchist groups & socialist insurectionists to co-opt the cause. Turning it into an attempt at overthrowing the existing socio-economic system. I also linked the violent mobs/rioters, not peaceful protesters, to proxies for the globalist "new world order" agenda. I see the USofA as the last place where the citizenry has a fighting chance to resist globalization. Thus putting it squarely in the cross hairs for destruction.


----------



## 81FO (Jul 13, 2020)

Moreover, the majority of the USofA citizenry have prospered, ushering in a leisurely life. The majority of the population have no desire to deal with current events. They just want everything to go back to how it was. Instead of action to repel, the majority chooses to ignore what is happening. Hoping that electing government representatives who say they will ensure the way of life the "majority" are acustomed to will remain. Yet the political system continues to degrade .....


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 13, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Spoiler: Screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whichever intern pitched this story idea needs to get fired.  Talk about some clickbait bullshit


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 13, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> Whichever intern pitched this story idea needs to get fired.  Talk about some clickbait bullshit


I doubt it was an intern who gave the okay to post it up, everyone touching it is culpable. Check out the original article "Will Peebles" wrote. The Journalist was trying his hardest to equate Trump and his campaign as Nazis. The fourth estate has morphed into a fifth column. 
Original: Fact check: Trump campaign T-shirt design similar to Nazi eagle


Spoiler: Orginal courtesy of Wayback Machine







The retraction is even less of an outright lie and more of a, "Well we're not sure if they're Nazis or not... but there are alot of similarities". 
Current: Fact check: Trump campaign accused of T-shirt design with similarity to Nazi eagle


Spoiler: Screenshot of current story


----------



## oneleggedhumper (Jul 14, 2020)

Rapid said:


> Shit like this makes my blood boil.
> 
> We've been so very busy "defending our freedom" by fighting foreign wars which seem to have only really benefited certain other 'allied' countries. So busy that in the meantime, not a single shot or word of anger has been fired at the real, clear and present threats to our "freedoms"...
> 
> It makes a mockery of everything patriots have sacrificed, and continue to sacrifice, in these wars. We've been stabbed in the back, and now they're not even afraid to start stabbing us in the front as well.


Little late on this. I visited this site before leaving for the Air Force. It's truly a breath taking memorial. Visiting this reminds me often of why I joined, he was an idol i looked up to. My heart go out to his family.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 14, 2020)

Rapid said:


> Shit like this makes my blood boil.
> 
> We've been so very busy "defending our freedom" by fighting foreign wars which seem to have only really benefited certain other 'allied' countries. So busy that in the meantime, not a single shot or word of anger has been fired at the real, clear and present threats to our "freedoms"...
> 
> It makes a mockery of everything patriots have sacrificed, and continue to sacrifice, in these wars. We've been stabbed in the back, and now they're not even afraid to start stabbing us in the front as well.


Hey it’s fucked up that someone smashed the memorial, but I gotta point out that this happened in 2018.  A 14 year old boy was arrested for vandalism, though I’m not sure if he was convicted.

Fact check: Lt. Michael P. Murphy Memorial was not vandalized during George Floyd protests


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 14, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> Hey it’s fucked up that someone smashed the memorial, but I gotta point out that this happened in 2018.  A 14 year old boy was arrested for vandalism, though I’m not sure if he was convicted.
> 
> Fact check: Lt. Michael P. Murphy Memorial was not vandalized during George Floyd protests


@Rapid never mentioned scumbag Floyd. This thread is about the ideological enemies and subversives that have been ravaging the west like a malignant cancer. The vandalism that happened there is a symptom of a greater societal dysfunction.


----------



## LimaPanther (Jul 14, 2020)

Unsure were others of you live but in my area protest and riot news has gone quiet. I have scanned 3 local news channels and national news and it is like they disappeared. Guess the news media decided the public was getting tired of what is taking place.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 14, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> @Rapid never mentioned scumbag Floyd. This thread is about the ideological enemies and subversives that have been ravaging the west like a malignant cancer. The vandalism that happened there is a symptom of a greater societal dysfunction.


Like I mentioned, it wasn’t malign subversive elements.  It was a 14 year old shithead kid.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 14, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> Like I mentioned, it wasn’t malign subversive elements.  It was a 14 year old shithead kid.


Nope. Stalin’s ghost was there swinging a hammer while George Soros watched. All while wearing “BLM” shirts. Subversives.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 14, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> Like I mentioned, it wasn’t malign subversive elements.  It was a 14 year old shithead kid.


Where do think that 14 year old was enculturated for him to become a shithead? This is a societal problem. Not sure if you've taken the time, but check out Bezmenov's lecture I posted earlier in this thread.


Spoiler: Link



Have we been fighting the wrong wars? Our domestic enemies grow stronger


The theme of demoralization and the 20 or so years it takes to achieve have much in common with this incident. Think nature vs nurture.


----------



## NovemberWhiskey (Jul 15, 2020)

Dude. He's fourteen. He's a *kid*.

If you want to go after someone - which I get - go deal with the adults that are responsible for him and influencing him.

That said with all due respect.

And nah - I ain't happy one bit for all the mess in the States right now. But there is a difference between disliking that, and in the name of fighting ideology, forgetting basic humanity.

Ime if they can make good soldiers and men like you go that extreme mindset? They won already.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 15, 2020)

NovemberWhiskey said:


> Dude. He's fourteen. He's a *kid*.
> 
> If you want to go after someone - which I get - go deal with the adults that are responsible for him and influencing him.
> 
> ...


I'm going to assume that something was lost in translation. No one said anything about going after a kid. The issue is that western children are being targeted by cultural subversives, the consequences of which we're seeing. Watch the Bezmenov lecture if you still don't understand.

As for everything else, you should study your nations history with communism. Communists used children to great effect as spies and informants. Those brainwashed kids sent their parents & acquaintances to the gulags or slaughterhouses by putting them in the sights of the NKVD & it's successors.

Traitors in the family: Stalin's informers


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 15, 2020)

NovemberWhiskey said:


> Dude. He's fourteen. He's a *kid*.
> 
> If you want to go after someone - which I get - go deal with the adults that are responsible for him and influencing him.
> 
> ...


14 yr olds learn stupidity from somewhere.  14 year olds can be psychotic murderers.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 15, 2020)

Yup, we have a case right now where four juveniles (14-16) murdered an adult, for no real reason....savage.


----------



## AWP (Jul 16, 2020)

If everyone is "something" then no one is anything. We're about a generation away from actual, no shit, concentration camp operating Nazis considered no more horrific than an accountant.


----------



## NovemberWhiskey (Jul 16, 2020)

@R.Caerbannog I need to clarify that since my wording was off and I didn't mean literal going after - or that you are talking about that.

More that kids, in general, are not responsible for bullshit ideologies and their uses. The adults raising them wrong are. The 'where do we place the blame' question.

And I absolutely agree it becomes a problem when a security risk, and needs addressing, but even then, they are still not adults. 

Like I'm not losing the sight some can be just mental. (As in violent not as in crazy.) But they are still children, it's different. Heart breaking, but different. 

The difference between civilized world (people, not meaning locations) and not is greatly in still seeing kids as kids and treating them such. All the other parties don't give a fuck who they're using as a cannon fodder, and I'd rather not adopt their mentality.

Hence my 'even a shithead 14 yo I'm still gonna try treat as a shithead -14- yo first. Not as an adult shithead.'

And yeah. It becomes different on the streets when that 14 is shooting at me. I'm not disputing that. I'm talking about the befores, and the afters.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 16, 2020)

NovemberWhiskey said:


> @R.Caerbannog I need to clarify that since my wording was off and I didn't mean literal going after - or that you are talking about that.
> 
> More that kids, in general, are not responsible for bullshit ideologies and their uses. The adults raising them wrong are. The 'where do we place the blame' question.
> 
> ...


Apologies, but I still think something is being lost in translation. The main theme in my posts had nothing to do with the snot nosed brat or brainwashed kids. Indoctrinated kids are merely the symptom of a larger societal dysfunction, mainly due to commie infiltration.

The point I'm making is that of Marxist enculturation leading to a shift in societal values. The theme of which is highlighted by the video lecture of Bezmenov I posted, specifically the section regarding "Demoralization" and "time-to-accomplishment".

If you are making a query on how to deprogram generations of people brainwashed by Marxists that's a different topic.


----------



## NovemberWhiskey (Jul 16, 2020)

I'm not so sure it's that 'easy' as to blame on a single set of influences - like marxist ideology.

Despair alone, poverty, other inequalities, or perceived slights, are enough to drive people to desperate acts.

That ideologies exploit that is fact, but that they are main or sole driving force, I'm not seeing it.

Even in countries with hard core communism (China, looking at you) the situation is a lot more complicated than 'purely' ideological.


----------



## ShltMagnet (Jul 16, 2020)

It is the ideology, it’s the sole driving force of what’s wrong. It’s purposefully designed to do exactly what it’s doing. If you look at history you can see the same chain of events unfold over the same bullshit. Parents, teachers, celebrities, media, etc all have a hand in perpetuating it; and since it’s designed to target the poor, minority, downtrodden, lazy, and overall outcast crowd, it’s easy to brainwash or reel them in with a grand idea that is Marxism. Problem is, people think they can do it better. That’s what’s so fucked up about why this ideology is around still. A simple history lesson will show how horrible this ideology is; but they justify it with, “they didn’t know what we know now”, “they weren’t as smart”, “they weren’t us”, etc etc. Apperently not enough people have died yet to prove its shit doesn’t work. 50 million under Mao, another 30+ million under Stalin; just two names. The cycle just keeps going, because people who are lazy who have less and want more will always hate people who work for it or find a victimized excuse for why they can’t achieve it. For whatever reason, people believe there are limited amounts of wealth, and that if you’re successful, that means you’ve stolen money from them.

I think what blows me away the most, is that members of our government are allowed to support this shit. To work as a member of the US government you are sworn in to uphold and protect the constitution. So why the fuck can someone like Burnie Sanders even run for president? It’s literally saying “I hate the constitution, fuck America”. Same goes with all these congressman, senators and the like. They openly attack our constitution, and yet are still allowed to work for the government. That’s a serious problem I’ve never seen addressed. What’s the point of swearing in, if you’re then allowed to undermine or straight up assault that what you’ve sworn to protect? Plus serving in these positions in the past was a privilege meant to be temporary, not 10000 terms to then move into the private sector after you get caught embezzling or selling secrets or whatever other high level crime they just get to commit.

At the end of the day though, their power is so great, they can straight up murder Epstein, and then laugh in your face on national television cause they know nothing’s gonna happen.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 17, 2020)

Shared for perusal.



https://imgur.com/a/7cNKiK8


Chinese train loading scene. Vaguely familiar...


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 17, 2020)

NovemberWhiskey said:


> I'm not so sure it's that 'easy' as to blame on a single set of influences - like marxist ideology.
> 
> Despair alone, poverty, other inequalities, or perceived slights, are enough to drive people to desperate acts.
> 
> ...


I can understand people driven to desperate acts, but the shift toward Marxism is akin to drowning your kids cause you ran outta oyster crackers. Seriously the western world is one of the most egalitarian and resource abundant society's to have existed.

The people pushing Marxist garbage are either spoiled useful idiots or despots who stand to gain a servile population. I'm not buying that these people are actually oppressed. Hell... some of the biggest mouthpieces of Marxism in the west use slave labor, while they lecture us about morality.

Like it or not Marxism is a cancer. Problem is it's been hidden away and growing within western institutions for decades. What we're seeing now is the metastization of that cancer as it tries to kill it's host nation.


----------



## Board and Seize (Jul 17, 2020)

Ranger Psych said:


> https://imgur.com/a/7cNKiK8



Hate for the video, not for you @Ranger Psych


----------



## NovemberWhiskey (Jul 20, 2020)

Oh I'm not opposing *that* point - that Marxism is cancer - hell, Soviets in the 20s practically invented terrorism as we know it, tested it up in 80s Afghanistan, if I'm not having my histories confused, and exported it wherever they can - at all, @R.Caerbannog.

I just don't see every leftist politics as a preclude to or linked to Marxist ideology. After all, many people just want poor people to survive and be well - without being mental about a fight of classes that are greatly a social construct *by* the Marxists, and understood differently depending the state discussing them' culture.

And some times it's just people being mental... no ideology required / would latch onto any ideology for an excuse.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 20, 2020)

NovemberWhiskey said:


> Oh I'm not opposing *that* point - that Marxism is cancer - hell, Soviets in the 20s practically invented terrorism as we know it, tested it up in 80s Afghanistan, if I'm not having my histories confused, and exported it wherever they can - at all, @R.Caerbannog.
> 
> I just don't see every leftist politics as a preclude to or linked to Marxist ideology. After all, many people just want poor people to survive and be well - without being mental about a fight of classes that are greatly a social construct *by* the Marxists, and understood differently depending the state discussing them' culture.
> 
> And some times it's just people being mental... no ideology required / would latch onto any ideology for an excuse.



Venezuelan's just wanted the poor to survive.  Modern time's don't stop those in power from going to far because they think they know what's best for the people.  And there's definitely signs of that happening in North America.


----------



## NovemberWhiskey (Jul 20, 2020)

Yeah the whole Maduro mess would be enough for its own thread.

I get your point.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 20, 2020)

NovemberWhiskey said:


> Oh I'm not opposing *that* point - that Marxism is cancer - hell, Soviets in the 20s practically invented terrorism as we know it, tested it up in 80s Afghanistan, if I'm not having my histories confused, and exported it wherever they can - at all, @R.Caerbannog.
> 
> I just don't see every leftist politics as a preclude to or linked to Marxist ideology. After all, many people just want poor people to survive and be well - without being mental about a fight of classes that are greatly a social construct *by* the Marxists, and understood differently depending the state discussing them' culture.
> 
> And some times it's just people being mental... no ideology required / would latch onto any ideology for an excuse.


I get what you're saying dude. However, you gotta understand that radical political shifts have been occurring in western politics over the past few decades. Not saying everyone to the left is an avowed Marxist either. The problem is the West's morals and institutions have been under attack for decades. Until recently anyone who mentioned this topic was laughed out of a room or turned into a personae non grata.

What we're seeing in the US, UK, CAN, and other western allies, is a direct result of external ideologues flexing their collective muscles. Through this flexing we've been able to see how deeply entrenched they are in our systems, their ideological commitment, and level of organization. Again, check out the Bezmenov videos and compare/contrast current events with the methodologies he outlines.

What we're seeing isn't anything new. It's only recently that acknowledging the elephant in the room has become acceptable.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 20, 2020)

NovemberWhiskey said:


> Oh I'm not opposing *that* point - that Marxism is cancer - hell, Soviets in the 20s practically invented terrorism as we know it, tested it up in 80s Afghanistan, if I'm not having my histories confused, and exported it wherever they can - at all, @R.Caerbannog.
> 
> I just don't see every leftist politics as a preclude to or linked to Marxist ideology. After all, many people just want poor people to survive and be well - without being mental about a fight of classes that are greatly a social construct *by* the Marxists, and understood differently depending the state discussing them' culture.
> 
> And some times it's just people being mental... no ideology required / would latch onto any ideology for an excuse.


Put it this way:  Republicans aren't saying much, except for the POTUS.  The Democrats in some cases are cheering this shit on.  On the Democratic side of the aisle, and this is where a two party system is failing us.  You have communists and marxists in office but they're registered as Democrats.  

If Pelosi or Biden were leaders they'd be telling people to stay the hell home, and stating that any damage done to private or public property was unacceptable. But that is not what is going on. 

The silent majority is silent because people don't want to be doxed and have 500 people outside their house.  At some point this is going to get ugly.  Here's the thing though...all the complaints about the right side being armed?  Hahaha.  The left is armed to the hilt too.


----------



## NovemberWhiskey (Jul 20, 2020)

Yeah, Stateside radical left is doing the same chaos and uproot democracies and democratic politics from within as radical right is doing in Europe last few years, plus the team up with Russia's leftists (Ukraine, etc) and jihadis over at Balkans, it's messed up from both sides. :/


----------



## AWP (Jul 20, 2020)

Going live now to check in on Planet Earth:







Back to you, Shadowspear.


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 10, 2020)

Great article

Why It's Time to Treat the Hammer and Sickle Like the Swastika


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 27, 2020)

Thought this should go here. The behavior being normalized in this article is a symptom of the cancer eating away at our society and it's moral foundations. For some odd reason society is being hijacked by a radicalized minority.

One Author's Argument 'In Defense Of Looting'


Spoiler: Author


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 27, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Thought this should go here. The behavior being normalized in this article is a symptom of the cancer eating away at our society and it's moral foundations. For some odd reason society is being hijacked by a radicalized minority.
> 
> One Author's Argument 'In Defense Of Looting'
> 
> ...


At first I was like: is that a dude?

One of the top 5 things on google is her "partner" claiming that they must abolish the nuclear family:
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/...nist-abolishing-the-family-full-surrogacy-now


----------



## Cookie_ (Aug 27, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> At first I was like: is that a dude?
> 
> One of the top 5 things on google is her "partner" claiming that they must abolish the nuclear family:
> We Can't Have A Feminist Future Without Abolishing the Family



I'm pretty sure I read it in the Sebastian Junger book Tribe, but I know this concept isn't as strange as it sounds.

There are a decent numbers of cultures where the "family unit" didn't consist of just blood relatives, but the group as a whole.

The thing people like this author seem to miss is that those sort of social structures only work in communities that actively require supporting each other for survival.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 28, 2020)

Cookie_ said:


> I'm pretty sure I read it in the Sebastian Junger book Tribe, but I know this concept isn't as strange as it sounds.
> 
> There are a decent numbers of cultures where the "family unit" didn't consist of just blood relatives, but the group as a whole.
> 
> The thing people like this author seem to miss is that those sort of social structures only work in communities that actively require supporting each other for survival.



Haven't read that one by Junger, but I do have a bit of background in the study of  family units amongst Amer-Indian tribes at least and I'd disagree with that quite a bit. Amongst Indian bands the community structure existed, yes, but it was more of an addition to your actual parents. Most Indian bands were small, rarely would a tribe form in the thousands unless there was a war with another. Amongst the semi-nomadics the son would leave his band and his family to join his wife's band. But in general you had your father and mother in addition to the community of parts around you unless you became an orphan.

Interestingly one of the reasons why companies are roughly 150 people is due to the size of indigenous bands. Basically you can't know more than 150 people really well.


----------



## Cookie_ (Aug 28, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Haven't read that one by Junger, but I do have a bit of background in the study of  family units amongst Amer-Indian tribes at least and I'd disagree with that quite a bit. Amongst Indian bands the community structure existed, yes, but it was more of an addition to your actual parents. Most Indian bands were small, rarely would a tribe form in the thousands unless there was a war with another. Amongst the semi-nomadics the son would leave his band and his family to join his wife's band. But in general you had your father and mother in addition to the community of parts around you unless you became an orphan.
> 
> Interestingly one of the reasons why companies are roughly 150 people is due to the size of indigenous bands. Basically you can't know more than 150 people really well.



I'm not sure if it was American Indian tribes or other hunter-gather tribes; it's possible I misremembered the details and it was describing something more like what you just did.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 28, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> At first I was like: is that a dude?
> 
> One of the top 5 things on google is her "partner" claiming that they must abolish the nuclear family:
> We Can't Have A Feminist Future Without Abolishing the Family


Yep that's a dude. 

Laughed his "partner" is writing about "demolishing traditional families" to counteract capitalism. What's sad is that "tribe" of "useful idiots" and "commie dingbats" are leading the charge in academia and the social sciences; they're normalizing what would normally be deviant behavior. Normally they'd be society's cast offs, but for some reason they're actively spreading their half baked version of Marxism and making a profit from it.

In crazy chicks case, her quest is to try and dismantle the nuclear family structure; academia and social media are the tools she has available.


Spoiler: Quotes








Long story short, these lunatics pushing their warped (Marxist) views on society is pretty absurd.



Cookie_ said:


> I'm pretty sure I read it in the Sebastian Junger book Tribe, but I know this concept isn't as strange as it sounds.
> 
> There are a decent numbers of cultures where the "family unit" didn't consist of just blood relatives, but the group as a whole.
> 
> The thing people like this author seem to miss is that those sort of social structures only work in communities that actively require supporting each other for survival.


Think that type of human organization requires huge amounts of resources, small numbers, and relative isolation; via natural barriers to work. Otherwise those societies get their lunch taken by competing tribes, farmers/pastoralists, or they die due to resource scarcity/unexpected changes.

The mental asylum escapee (Sophia) is basically preaching Marxism wrapped in words like feminism, queer, collaborative, and utopia. It's all bullshit dude.


----------



## Board and Seize (Aug 28, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Interestingly one of the reasons why companies are roughly 150 people is due to the size of indigenous bands. Basically you can't know more than 150 people really well.





Cookie_ said:


> I'm not sure if it was American Indian tribes or other hunter-gather tribes; it's possible I misremembered the details and it was describing something more like what you just did.



Dunbar's number is what you guys are reaching for.


----------



## Rapid (Aug 28, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297184906443988994
Please watch all two minutes of this and tell me how you feel.

Multiple mini insurgencies across the country. No abatement in sight. Literal no-go zones, where Americans can't be Americans (unless they bend the knee to Lefties) without the risk of having their heads caved in by useful idiots. Shit's pretty wild, and it really doesn't look like much can be done about it because it's all being facilitated by the same individuals and institutions who hold real power over the country. Your media conglomerates, your corporations, and your banks. They all lead back to the same people though.

Ancestors turning in their graves, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 28, 2020)

Rapid said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297184906443988994
> Please watch all two minutes of this and tell me how you feel.
> 
> Multiple mini insurgencies across the country. No abatement in sight. Literal no-go zones, where Americans can't be Americans (unless they bend the knee to Lefties) without the risk of having their heads caved in by useful idiots. Shit's pretty wild, and it really doesn't look like much can be done about it because it's all being facilitated by the same individuals and institutions who hold real power over the country. Your media conglomerates, your corporations, and your banks. They all lead back to the same people though.
> ...


Can't even bend the knee and be safe from being accosted.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 28, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Can't even bend the knee and be safe from being accosted.



Nope.  Appeasement never works.  Violence stops violence. When the government loses its monopoly on the legit use of violence, chaos and death follow.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 29, 2020)

Rapid said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297184906443988994
> Please watch all two minutes of this and tell me how you feel.
> 
> Multiple mini insurgencies across the country. No abatement in sight. Literal no-go zones, where Americans can't be Americans (unless they bend the knee to Lefties) without the risk of having their heads caved in by useful idiots. Shit's pretty wild, and it really doesn't look like much can be done about it because it's all being facilitated by the same individuals and institutions who hold real power over the country. Your media conglomerates, your corporations, and your banks. They all lead back to the same people though.
> ...


It's telling and speaks to the level of indoctrination and demoralization that spans western society. Especially, when we've had members try to defend, justify, obfuscate, and explain the actions of these perps.

Mentioned this in another post, but until it's personal some people are going to keep their heads in the sand. I've caught a lot of flak for saying this, but these Marxists ain't gonna stop until they load the rest of us onto trains or toss our bodies into a ditch.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 2, 2020)

As the days go on, this becomes more like 1984 and @R.Caerbannog looks like the only sane person.  As we continue to look at this stuff.  BLM is not about Black Lives Mattering.  It clearly is not.  It is about* compliance*.  @AWP says: everything is racist.  Muriel Bowser and her committee clearly do not understand history and wish to wipe away everything.  I've talked about Confederate monuments needing to stay because there is context to this, it wasn't about the South Rising again or the Lost Cause.  I'm sure it was for some.  But they were allowed to go up in the spirit of reconciliation.  And tearing them down is literally opening up old wounds.

But this is about DC and how her Glorious Committee have listed monuments in DC as racist.  None of them honor Confederate Soldiers or anything.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300875612178051072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300849673272524805
So everything is racist.  So that means that graffiti needs to get washed off the damned road too. Or is it that only things that honor past American Leaders are racist?


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 2, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> As the days go on, this becomes more like 1984 and @R.Caerbannog looks like the only sane person.  As we continue to look at this stuff.  BLM is not about Black Lives Mattering.  It clearly is not.  It is about* compliance*.  @AWP says: everything is racist.  Muriel Bowser and her committee clearly do not understand history and wish to wipe away everything.  I've talked about Confederate monuments needing to stay because there is context to this, it wasn't about the South Rising again or the Lost Cause.  I'm sure it was for some.  But they were allowed to go up in the spirit of reconciliation.  And tearing them down is literally opening up old wounds.
> 
> But this is about DC and how her Glorious Committee have listed monuments in DC as racist.  None of them honor Confederate Soldiers or anything.
> 
> ...


I don’t understand.  I read the entire report and there’s no section concerning statues or federal monuments.  This is the version I read: https://mayor.dc.gov/sites/default/...achments/DC FACES Executive Summary_r10sm.pdf

It covers:
“Residential buildings and campuses”
“Parks, fields, and playgrounds”
“Government buildings”

Then they have additional overarching recommendations on page 22, and then the report ends.  Am I missing something?


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 3, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> I don’t understand.  I read the entire report and there’s no section concerning statues or federal monuments.  This is the version I read: https://mayor.dc.gov/sites/default/files/dc/sites/mayormb/page_content/attachments/DC FACES Executive Summary_r10sm.pdf
> 
> It covers:
> “Residential buildings and campuses”
> ...



Things like the Washington Monument and Jefferson Memorial reside on national parks inside DC. While DC claims that their scope (page 8) is only DC-owned properties, we all know that it won't end there. People like Washington and Jefferson owned slaves, and theirs are some of the most conspicuous memorials in the nation's capital. I expect that there is concurrent planning going on to go after those monuments as well, especially given the verbiage on page 9: "Process to engage Federal assets."

Federal monuments are absolutely going to be targeted.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 4, 2020)

WTF?

*Two Self-Described “Boogaloo Bois” Charged with Attempting to Provide Material Support to Hamas*

"According to the allegations in the criminal complaint and law enforcement affidavit, in late May of 2020, the FBI initiated an investigation into Solomon and Teeter, two members of the “Boogaloo Bois,” and a sub-group called the “Boojahideen."

Two Self-Described “Boogaloo Bois” Charged with Attempting to Provide Material Support to Hamas


----------



## Bypass (Sep 4, 2020)

The world is starting to see things the way I see them.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 6, 2020)

Either the politics thread or here, but hey, SF is a shit hole when it comes to politics.  

SFSU to host PLFP hijacker Leila Khaled as part of 'resistance' event


----------



## GOTWA (Sep 6, 2020)

Oh my.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 6, 2020)

She is SUPER popular in Palestine.  There’s an enormous portrait of her on the Bethlehem side of the separation barrier (wall).


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 6, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Either the politics thread or here, but hey, SF is a shit hole when it comes to politics.
> 
> SFSU to host PLFP hijacker Leila Khaled as part of 'resistance' event


If nothing else, that would be extremely interesting to listen to


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Sep 7, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> As the days go on, this becomes more like 1984 and @R.Caerbannog looks like the only sane person.  As we continue to look at this stuff.  BLM is not about Black Lives Mattering.  It clearly is not.  It is about* compliance*.  @AWP says: everything is racist.  Muriel Bowser and her committee clearly do not understand history and wish to wipe away everything.  I've talked about Confederate monuments needing to stay because there is context to this, it wasn't about the South Rising again or the Lost Cause.  I'm sure it was for some.  But they were allowed to go up in the spirit of reconciliation.  And tearing them down is literally opening up old wounds.
> 
> But this is about DC and how her Glorious Committee have listed monuments in DC as racist.  None of them honor Confederate Soldiers or anything.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kudos dude. I'm a bit behind on the forums, but I think you and @Marauder06 are on the right track when it comes to understanding Bowser and her committee's motives. Bowser and her useful idiots are akin to the Americanized iteration of Mao's Red Guard.


----------



## Jaknight (Sep 7, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Thanks for the kudos dude. I'm a bit behind on the forums, but I think you and @Marauder06 are on the right track when it comes to understanding Bowser and her committee's motives. Bowser and her useful idiots are akin to the Americanized iteration of Mao's Red Guard.


It’s fitting her name is Bowser


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Sep 11, 2020)

Found this while perusing the net. It's old, but it helps put into context the events that we are seeing today. Everything from the civil unrest, protests, arson, mass disinformation campaigns, to kids being executed in the street is neatly explained in this video. It's almost like peering at the blueprint behind the insanity were seeing.


----------



## Rapid (Sep 16, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305900538739949568
Reading the comments here (and seeing how many people like them) will help anyone realise how everything is fucked.

We're talking about a genuine insurgent element hidden within the population.


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 16, 2020)

I shouldn't have read the comments @Rapid


----------



## Intel Nerd (Sep 16, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> I shouldn't have read the comments @Rapid



Gonna skip that. Video was enough to make blood boil thinking of the reactions other people would have to it.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 12, 2021)

Interesting talk by Secretary of State Mike Pompeo. He covers a wide range of topic from ideological subversion coming from within, China, and the attack on American exceptionalism.






We've already covered about many of these topics in the China Thread, All Politics Thread, Protest Thread, etc. Nice to see our State Dept addressing many of our observations.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 12, 2021)

We created a monster when we as a nation quit talking about *communism* as being the boogeyman. It always has been. It's the parent of all the 'isms and we should have never allowed it to continue its growth here. Now, it's in the bloodstream of the nation and can only be removed with a complete transfusion which will never happen. I think at some point things will "slow" down and we will have something known as "normal", but what it will actually be like -- I simply don't know. 

This nation has become so dependent on FB and Twitter that people are actually panicked over their fear of "losing" those platforms rather than losing their "rights." They don't get it. They are willingly ignorant of the running of our government and those entrenched enemies that want to push communism as their method of governing. They understand the power of technology and will implement any method they can in order to forward their agenda. Hopefully, there will be a counter-culture -- technologically -- that can be used by those that haven't ceded their wills to the government. We shall surely see in the near future.


----------



## Brill (Jan 12, 2021)

Sohei said:


> This nation has become so dependent on FB and Twitter that people are actually panicked over their fear of "losing" those platforms rather than losing their "rights." They don't get it. They are willingly ignorant of the running of our government and those entrenched enemies that want to push communism as their method of governing. They understand the power of technology and will implement any method they can in order to forward their agenda. Hopefully, there will be a counter-culture -- technologically -- that can be used by those that haven't ceded their wills to the government. We shall surely see in the near future.



I think the panic isn’t the personal loss of the platform but rather from the complete distrust in a Walter Cronkite-type of media that did any kind of investigative journalism, which held politicians accountable.  This distrust of the media FORCED Americans like myself to 100% rely on "alternative sources" to get information.  My personal alternative sources were specific Twitter-based unaffiliated journalists and lawyers who dove head first into the Trump-Russia hoax that the traditional media pushed while knowing it was total BS. 

A loose collection of like minded folks leveraged each other to look at various related aspects to the Trump-Russia hoax and very early on had determined it was 100% USG conspired bullshit.  They just didn't have proof...until the acting DNI released closed door testimony, various 302s, and other documents which clearly showed it was BS and everyone knew it yet the USG pushed it because they never thought any of it would ever see the light of day due to classification.  Via Twitter links to other media (Federalist, Conservative Treehouse, Red State, etc), millions of Americans knew they had been lied to by MSM and their government.  Americans started relearning how our system of government works and they started asking questions.

#walkaway (all booted from FB) was a real deal as was being "red pilled" and former Democrats as well as many minorities leveraged social media to highlight the Democrats' gaslighting.  After years of visible evidence that Trump was not a fascist dictator people started opening their eyes and the BLM riots, started by an outright lie that Floyd's death was linked to racism (still zero evidence), let everyone look behind the curtain.

The issue at hand is access to information that is trusted by the recipient.  That is gone and nothing has filled the void.

Americans no longer trust:

politicians
government institutions
the media
big tech
fortune 500 companies

Now in 2021, Americans know how things work.  People KNOW the FBI and IC targeted a presidential campaign.  People KNOW COVID lockdowns are BS.  People KNOW there were issues with the election simply because they saw the yard signs, saw videos of attendees at Trump rallies and compared them to Biden's; they went to bed and magically something happened yet nobody has put forth the "why" or where all the voters came from.  The government isn't interested in answering ANY of these questions about it and neither is the media.  "Shut up citizen" just doesn't resonate anymore but that is exactly what we're told.

NOW WHAT?

There are ~71 million Americans who feel deserted by the Republicans and are hated by the Democrats.  They feel they have nobody who will speak for them.  Now their own government considers them domestic terrorists simply because of their political philosophy.

What happens to all these people who understand their government, understand their rights, understand how they've been manipulated by their own party and are now hopeless, disillusioned, and hated by their own country?  If you're curious, ask a Bosnian.  They did all this same shit 30 years ago.


----------



## SaintKP (Jan 12, 2021)

lindy said:


> They did all this same shit 30 years ago.



I can't remember where I saw it but I was reading a thought exercise on what another Civil War would be like for America. He went in depth that in our current day it wouldn't be like before where there were fairly clear battle lines, and instead it would become extremely balkanised. With various regions/cities splintering off from one another and as time passed groups/federations/alliances would form as the smoke settled if the US wasn't able to reform.

I'll see if I can find the article.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 12, 2021)

I agree with you @lindy, the only thing is...there are more than 71 million Americans that still believe everything they see on FB and Twitter and haven't learned a thing other than R's are bad. Your argument is valid...it just doesn't change anything....


----------



## Brill (Jan 12, 2021)

Sohei said:


> I agree with you @lindy, the only thing is...there are more than 71 million Americans that still believe everything they see on FB and Twitter and haven't learned a thing other than R's are bad. Your argument is valid...it just doesn't change anything....


I'm sure there are some but, for the conservative side, there was a LOT of hope in Q but ultimately that faded and is completely gone.  So much so, that if you see anyone pushing Q shit, they're most likely a liberal troll.  Democrats have an uncanny way of getting conservatives to act the way they want.  Honestly, liberals know conservatives better than WE do.

I 100% agree with you that nothing I wrote changes anything.  Liberals know that we know.  They just do not care and, in my opinion, seriously believe that power will enable them ensure compliance.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 12, 2021)

lindy said:


> I'm sure there are some but, for the conservative side, there was a LOT of hope in Q but ultimately that faded and is completely gone.  So much so, that if you see anyone pushing Q shit, they're most likely a liberal troll.  Democrats have an uncanny way of getting conservatives to act the way they want.  Honestly, liberals know conservatives better than WE do.
> 
> I 100% agree with you that nothing I wrote changes anything.  Liberals know that we know.  They just do not care and, in my opinion, seriously believe that power will enable them ensure compliance.


You are absolutely correct! They are experts at psychological warfare whether they know that's what it is or not. They have indeed perfected their skills at accomplishing their missions at all costs while the R's believe they are too civil to fight the war that has become politics. Again, well written post, Brother.


----------



## CQB (Jan 12, 2021)

lindy said:


> I think the panic isn’t the personal loss of the platform but rather from the complete distrust in a Walter Cronkite-type of media that did any kind of investigative journalism, which held politicians accountable.  This distrust of the media FORCED Americans like myself to 100% rely on "alternative sources" to get information.  My personal alternative sources were specific Twitter-based unaffiliated journalists and lawyers who dove head first into the Trump-Russia hoax that the traditional media pushed while knowing it was total BS.
> 
> A loose collection of like minded folks leveraged each other to look at various related aspects to the Trump-Russia hoax and very early on had determined it was 100% USG conspired bullshit.  They just didn't have proof...until the acting DNI released closed door testimony, various 302s, and other documents which clearly showed it was BS and everyone knew it yet the USG pushed it because they never thought any of it would ever see the light of day due to classification.  Via Twitter links to other media (Federalist, Conservative Treehouse, Red State, etc), millions of Americans knew they had been lied to by MSM and their government.  Americans started relearning how our system of government works and they started asking questions.
> 
> ...


Led by High Priestess Pelosi from the moral high ground & the righteous custodians of all that is good & true. Who is the real deplorable?


----------



## Rando375 (Jan 19, 2021)

ThunderHorse said:


> “Hard times create strong men. Strong men create good times. Good times create weak men. And, weak men create hard times.”



Off topic but reading this reminded me of graffiti painted on a water tower at Ft. Benning. It was located around the corner from the 75th Regt. HQ off Sightseeing Rd (?) heading to the airfield. In black paint, likely drunkenly scrawled, were the words "hard times don't last, hard men do"


----------

